# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ] Comment tester par rapport  une date avec l'heure

## Soulkeum

Bonjour !

j'ai la requetes suivantes ou je dois selectionner etre deux dates jj/mm/aaaa H:mm AP ou  PM

ensuite dois faire afiner ce teste sur deux tranche horraires comment faire , svp

je suis sur Sybase IQ

----------


## remi.miage

Je ne comprends pas ta vraimment question.

Je te conseille de faire un truc du genre

where coldate between 'jj/mm/aaaa 00:00 AM' AND 'jj/mm/aaaa 11:59 PM' 

cette clause slectionnera toutes les lignes de la journe. Tu peux utiliser le mme principe pour filtrer une certaine plage horaire.





> Bonjour !
> 
> j'ai la requetes suivantes ou je dois selectionner etre deux dates jj/mm/aaaa H:mm AP ou  PM
> 
> ensuite dois faire afiner ce teste sur deux tranche horraires comment faire , svp
> 
> je suis sur Sybase IQ

----------

